# The True Position Tools Cabinet Hardware Jig Ensures Error Free Installations



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been using mine for several years. It's a little awkward clamping it down in position, but you get perfectly spaced holes every time. Really like having it.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I have this. It's nice, but when I build my kitchen cabinets I needed more length, so I will be forced to spend another .. what? ... $150 for the extensions? Completely unnecessary but I like nice tools. I wish it had the extensions included.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have this. It s nice, but when I build my kitchen cabinets I needed more length, so I will be forced to spend another .. what? ... $150 for the extensions? Completely unnecessary but I like nice tools. I wish it had the extensions included.
> 
> - toddbeaulieu


You're referring to the TP-1934. The TP-1935 I wrote about has the extensions. It's the full kit. It can do pulls with as much as 36" between the posts if needed. And, I only paid just over $220 for the entire set, which is only $30 more than the retail price on the TP-1934.

It's not unnecessary when you mount as much hardware as I do.


----------

